# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  كتاب تحفة العروس

## zoheir

*كتاب تحفة العروس ))* 

السلام عليكم  
(( كتاب تحفة العروس ))  
من أروع الكتب التى يجب ان يقتنيها كل بيت إسلامي ..  
ونهديه لكل المتزوجين فى المنتدى ومن يريد المعرفة .. 


 
المؤلف : محمود مهدي الإستانبولي.  
نبذة عن الكتاب :  
جاء نشر هذا الكتاب القيم (تحفة العروس، أو الزواج الإسلامي السعيد) لإفهام الجيل الراشد فن الزواج حسب ما خطط له الإسلام، هذا التشريع العظيم والدين الجميل الذي أولى الأسرة اهتماماً عظيماً ورسم لها كل ما يكفل استمرار سعادتها ويسهل مهمتها في إعداد جيل مؤمن طموح وبنَّاء، كما خطط لكل من الزوج والزوجة حقوقه وواجباته، فلا ينازع أحدهما الآخر في حقوقه، ولا يهمل واجباته. وإذا وقع نزاع، سارعا معاً للاحتكام إلى كتاب الله تعالى وسنة نبيه صلَّى الله عليه وسلم اتباعاً لقوله سبحانه (فإن تنازعتم في شيء فردّوه إلى الله والرسول إن كنتم تؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر ذلك خيرٌ وأحسن تأويلا)، وليس أضمن وأفضل في إزالة الخلاف من التشريع الصريح الذي يوضح لكل من الزوجين ما له وما عليه ! 
فهذا الكتاب لم يأتي من قوانين وضعية ولا تشريعات وآراء بشرية، إنما هي آيات قرآنية وأحاديث نبوية صحيحة تجد طريقها إلى النور لأول مرة، مجموعة في كتاب، بعدما بقيت مبعثرة في كهوف الكتب القديمة أجيالاً وأجيالاً، حتى راح كثير من شبابنا ينهلون من حمأة الكتب الجنسية الحديثة التي تخلط السم بالعسل لإغراء الجيل المسلم بالانحراف والفساد !

ولا شك أن القارئ والقارئة سيفاجآن ببحوث صريحة إلى غاية الصراحة في هذا الكتاب، ولا عجب، فالإسلام دين الحياة، والغريزة الجنسية جزء هام من هذه الحياة ! فكان من الطبيعي أن يعالجها هذا الدين الحنيف بشيء من الطرافة والتشويق والموضوعية ما دام الزواج ركناً عظيماً من أهم أركان صرح الأمة.
كل ذلك دون أن يغرق الزوجين في بحرين من العاطفة والخيال، فسيجد كل منهما مواقف الخير، ومواقف الحزم، ومواقف الجهاد إلى جانب مواقف المتعة .. في جو من التوجيه والتنسيق والرغبة، فإن من أعظم توجيهات القرآن الكريم أنه إذا تحدث عن مسألة جنسية يحيطها بهالة من التقديس ويسارع إلى تذكير المستمع بالله سبحانه ووجوب مراقبته وتقواه كي يسود البحث الاحتشام والوقار والأدب، فلا يغوص القارئ في أغوار الشهوة الحيوانية، وهذا مما امتاز به الأسلوب القرآني. وكم كان إغفال ذلك في كتب الجنس سبباً في انحراف القارئ.
وسيجد المتصفح لهذا الكتاب أيضاً أن بإمكانه قراءة وحفظ مقدمات وفهرس الكتاب، مما يجعله قريباً من موضوعه، وعلى معرفة بما يحتويه من أبواب وفقرات.  
هذه رابطة الكتاب وحفظه نسخة word



http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/attach...0&d=1115116201


,نسأل الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا ويعلمنا ما ينفعنا ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شكرا على الهدية الرائعة اخ زهير 

وعقبال ما نزفك معرس

----------


## zoheir

> شكرا على الهدية الرائعة اخ زهير 
> 
> وعقبال ما نزفك معرس



 
الله يسمع منش عفاف الهدى يا لله على يدش أخطبي الي وحده بس بشرط تكون مسجله في المنتدى  حتى تزوفننا في المنتدى  . عجل ليش سمي منتدى؟ المنتدى هو كل شي ثقاقي أجتماعي رياضي . على العموم اختي كل تحيه أقدمها لكي وعقبال الجميع ان شاء الله.

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكور اخوي زهير على الكتاب
 الله يعطيك الف عافية ومثل ماقالت اختي عفاف عقبال ما نزفك معرس بأذن الله

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

مشكور اخوي زهير والله يرزقك بالزوجه الصالحه :wink: 
ويعطيك ربي الف عافية.. :amuse:

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

مشكور اخوي على الكتاب الجميل 
يعني ينفع اللي خصوصا واني عروس جديدة 

عقبالك يارب ما نفرح فيك 
ويعطيك العافية

----------


## zoheir

> مشكور اخوي على الكتاب الجميل 
> يعني ينفع اللي خصوصا واني عروس جديدة 
> 
> عقبالك يارب ما نفرح فيك 
> ويعطيك العافية



 
هني ا ليش اريام على الزواج الله يرزقكي بذره الصالحه ان شاء الله وتحياتي لكي .............زهير

----------


## يوم سعيد

بسمه تعالى

مداخلتي من قسمين : أوله أهم من ثانيه ، فالكتاب من الكتب التي لاقت رواجاً ولكن هناك من الكتب القيمة ما تصب جل اهتمامها في تثقيف الشباب المقبلين على الزواج وهي من مؤلفات طبقة رفيعة من العلماء والمشائخ خصوصاً تلاميذ المذهب الشيعي فهم أدرى بمعتقداتنا وأفكارنا ومشاعرنا ونحن في حاجة ماسة إلى أن نجعل مؤلفات هؤلاء العلماء محور اهتمامنا ونصب أعيننا ..!! 
ثانياً : وهو الأمر المهم أيضاً ولكن ليس مهماً بدرجة يجعلنا نغفل عن الأشياء المهمة الأخرى وهي انتقاء الأشياء بدراية تامة قبل الإقبال عليها ، فمشروع الزواج مشروع يجب أن يعنى اهتماماً كبيراً ولا أنصحك أخي بالزواج من النت عموماً ومن المنتدى خصوصاً لإنك بذلك سوف تحرمنا من عطاء أحد الأقلام المثمرة وبذلك تقطف وردة تزين حديقتنا النضرة ، وقد تجد مقاومة كبيرة في نفس النصف الآخر للتواجد معنا والانتماء للمنتدى حتى ما بعد الزواج ..!! لذلك أخشى عليك أن تعيش مطبات صناعية ستؤثر على مجرى حياتك وأنا لست من المعارضين بشدة إلا إنني لي تحفّظ شخصي إزاء هذا الاختيار ، لإنه لا يتحقق بسهولة ولا يجري في مساره الصحيح بشكل منتظم ، فالتجارب والدراسات والأبحاث التي حققت في الموضوع ودرسته دراسة مستفيضة لم تؤتي نتائج سارة ومشجعة ..!! وربما يكشر البعض بوجهه ويعبس فيتمنى لو يقبض على زمارة رقبتي لإنني أقف في وجه مستقبل أحدهم وأغير رغبة أخي العزيز نحو الارتباط والاقتران بالخارج وتقضي فتياتنا أعمارهن في ظل العنوسة الجائرة ..!! 
الأمر يعود إليك فالنور الذي ينتشر هنا لا يساعدك على المضي قدماً خصوصاً في مثل هذه الأمور الشخصية الجادة التي تحتاج إلى الوعي والبصيرة والحضور الذهني ..!!
تحياتي
يوم سعيد

----------


## بحر الشرق

مشكور اخوي الله يعطيك العافيه
وان شاء الله نشوف معرس

----------


## zoheir

> بسمه تعالى
> 
> مداخلتي من قسمين : أوله أهم من ثانيه ، فالكتاب من الكتب التي لاقت رواجاً ولكن هناك من الكتب القيمة ما تصب جل اهتمامها في تثقيف الشباب المقبلين على الزواج وهي من مؤلفات طبقة رفيعة من العلماء والمشائخ خصوصاً تلاميذ المذهب الشيعي فهم أدرى بمعتقداتنا وأفكارنا ومشاعرنا ونحن في حاجة ماسة إلى أن نجعل مؤلفات هؤلاء العلماء محور اهتمامنا ونصب أعيننا ..!! 
> ثانياً : وهو الأمر المهم أيضاً ولكن ليس مهماً بدرجة يجعلنا نغفل عن الأشياء المهمة الأخرى وهي انتقاء الأشياء بدراية تامة قبل الإقبال عليها ، فمشروع الزواج مشروع يجب أن يعنى اهتماماً كبيراً ولا أنصحك أخي بالزواج من النت عموماً ومن المنتدى خصوصاً لإنك بذلك سوف تحرمنا من عطاء أحد الأقلام المثمرة وبذلك تقطف وردة تزين حديقتنا النضرة ، وقد تجد مقاومة كبيرة في نفس النصف الآخر للتواجد معنا والانتماء للمنتدى حتى ما بعد الزواج ..!! لذلك أخشى عليك أن تعيش مطبات صناعية ستؤثر على مجرى حياتك وأنا لست من المعارضين بشدة إلا إنني لي تحفّظ شخصي إزاء هذا الاختيار ، لإنه لا يتحقق بسهولة ولا يجري في مساره الصحيح بشكل منتظم ، فالتجارب والدراسات والأبحاث التي حققت في الموضوع ودرسته دراسة مستفيضة لم تؤتي نتائج سارة ومشجعة ..!! وربما يكشر البعض بوجهه ويعبس فيتمنى لو يقبض على زمارة رقبتي لإنني أقف في وجه مستقبل أحدهم وأغير رغبة أخي العزيز نحو الارتباط والاقتران بالخارج وتقضي فتياتنا أعمارهن في ظل العنوسة الجائرة ..!! 
> الأمر يعود إليك فالنور الذي ينتشر هنا لا يساعدك على المضي قدماً خصوصاً في مثل هذه الأمور الشخصية الجادة التي تحتاج إلى الوعي والبصيرة والحضور الذهني ..!!
> تحياتي
> يوم سعيد



 
اول شي اخي الكريم شكرا لك على المدخله القيمه. في الحقيقه انا معك وبنفس الوقت سوفه اختلف معاك في بعض النقاط وكما يقال اختلاف في الرئي لايفسد في الود قضيه. اخي الكريم نعم هناك مئات الكتب الشيعيه تتحدث عن الزواج بس لا يمنع أن نقراء أيضاً كتب السنه . أخي الفاضل دعنا من التعصب زمن التعصب ولى اخي .... اما بنسبه الى زوج عبر النت انا معاك انها مثل فققيع الصابون أن الصح التعبير... في الحقيقه انا أحب أن اخبركه سيدي الفاضل في عصرنا هدا اقصد عصر الكمبيوتريه . عصر السرعه حتى الزوج اصبح سريع وطلاق اسرع. ولكن دعني اقول الحب ما يعرف عبر النت او عبر المدرسه او عبر الشارع كم من اناس تزوج في الشارع بس من نضره اخي الكريم  وكم من اناس تزوج من شكلها ربما شافها بس نضره في الشارع أد اردنه ان نتعمق في الموضوع اخي الكريم يبي لنا قموس حتى يترجم لنا حورانا على العموم دعني أشكرك من القلب اخي ويعطيك الف عافيه ولك مني الف تحية أوجها عبر المنتدى ............... زهير

----------


## kubra1421

والله ان بعض الناس  هبل جايبين صورة الكتاب على انه تحفة العروس للاسطنبولي والكتاب تحفة العروسين
ماقول الا الله يرد لكم عقولكم

----------


## وردة البستان

تسلم اخوي ويعطيك الف عافيه ع الكتاب الرائع  وانشاء الله نزفك معرس


تحياتي

وردة البستان

----------


## عمر حسين

*احنا عايزين كناب تحفة العروس للكاتب محمود مهدي الاستانبولي وليس تحفة العروسين للكاتب الشوري ينفع*

----------


## يوم سعيد

> *أخي الفاضل دعنا من التعصب زمن التعصب ولى اخي*





*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*تحية طيبة إلى الأخ الكريم/ زهير*
*الذي قدّم لنا مثل هذا الكتاب الذي أعترف حقيقة إنه من الكتب القيمة والغنية بالنصائح المدعمة بالأحاديث النبوية والتي تحمل توصيات غاية في الأهمية وأنا تصفحته وطالعته أكثر من مرة ووجدت أنه مرجعاً مهماً للشباب سواء من لم يوفق إلى الزواج وكذلك لمن تزوّج ولم يوفق إلى اقتناء مثل هذا الكتاب ، فالجميع يحتاج للرجوع إليه وقراءة محتوياته وكل ما يحتاجه المرء يأخذه على قدر قناعته 0*
*وأحب الإشارة إلى مقطع من تعليق الأخ زهير حيث اقتبسته ووضعته للعيان لأرد عليه فالكلام المنسوب لك أخي زهير فيه جزء غير صحيح فأين الوحدة من المسلمين وأين التآخي والتوافق والمحبة ؟ أين الغيرة المشتركة على مصالح المسلمين ؟ هل تعلم أخي إنه بلغ بالتعصب أن تستباح مذاهب الآخرين وينكل ببعض فرق المسلمين وتصادر حرياتهم ويزعزع أمنهم الاجتماعي لا لشيء سوى لأن هذه الفرقة طائفة من المسلمين تؤمن بعقيدة وبفكر وبمنهج خاص بها !! إن التعصب الذي تنفي خلو مجتمعنا منه وأنه ما عاد للتعصب مكان في أروقة حياتنا وأنه ولى وذهب مع من ذهب من الماضين !! غير صحيح وأرى إننا في زمن التعصب وربما هو من التعصب المركب والمعقد وله رائحة كرائحة عصر الجاهلية ، لا أرى لعبارتك قبولاً عندي ، وإن كانت جاءت بسبب ما قلته ضمن سياق مداخلتي حيث نصحت بتوجيه أنظارنا إلى بعض مؤلفات مراجعنا الشيعة فهذا ليس من التعصب بل هو من الدين !! فالدين ينصحنا بالتركيز أولاً على أفكار عقيدتنا وحراك مذهبنا الثقافي وبالذات في أمور الحياة !! إذن لماذا على كل شاب بالغ عاقل وصل مرحلة التكليف أن يرجع في أموره الشخصية إلى مرجع كريم يستفتيه في قضاياه الشخصية حتى يستنير بهداه ويستضي بنور علمه لا أن يعتمد في ذلك على بعض الكتب المتداولة في الأسواق دون التمعن إلى حقيقة كاتبها ، فالحكمة ضالة المؤمن وعلينا أن نبحث عنها أينما كانت ولكن من المكان السليم لا أن نلتقط الأفكار من رعاع بعض المؤلفين الذين لا يفقهون من الدين شيئاً ..!! إن التعصب في اختيار الكتاب السليم والمؤلف الجيد هو من الظواهر الصحية الجيدة ، وإن كان سيجرّ عليّ أحدهم قلمهم ليسخر بي لإنني اخترت هذا المذهب دون مذهب آخر أو اخترت هذا الفكر دون الفكر الآخر أو اخترت هذا الشيء دون الشيء الآخر !! فلتنطق الأقلام بما شاءت وتقول ما لذّ لها وما طاب لها من الكلام !!*
*تصور أخي الكريم إن هناك فكر يكفّر فكر آخر ،، تصور كيف يحمل عليك شخص بمجرد أن يراك تهتم بشعر الجواهري أو شاعر عراقي فيتصور إنك تخالفه فيضغط عليك ويحاصر بك ويضع تحت إسمك وهويتك خطاً أحمر وهذا يسمى في الوقت الحالي الرفض أو التكفير بالهوية !!*
*عبارتك فتحت لي أبواب عديدة وليس بابا واحداً والوقت لا يتسع للحديث والنقاش لهذا أفضّل أن أغلقه ، وقد كانت لفتة مني أن أشير إليها فالكلمة التي قيلت لها مدلولات كثيرة ومفاهيم عدة ومعاني عميقة 0*
*تقبل مني تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## wagdy

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر اخوي ابو زهراء وعقبال الجميع والله يرفع حظك يارب ونشوفك احلى معرس في المنتدى

----------


## الطاهرابوعيسى

مشكووووووووووووووا

----------


## مصعب رضوان

hjg mjhg jjhgtm hgfgkj bjhfvtrf

----------


## حسان21

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## اميمة55

الف شكر

----------


## ابو-الوليد

السلام عليكم
مشكور  اخي الكريم
ولكن هذا الكتاب هو تحفة العروسين وليس تحفة العروس 
شكرا

----------


## DEMSHEHY

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## هدوء الغرام

مشكور على الابداع الرائع 
وعقبال ما تنزف عريس

----------


## Algabry

اخي جزيت خيراً لكن المطلوب كتاب تحفة العروس للاسطنبولي..............مشششششششششششكور

----------

